# Check out my car!



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

Tell me what you think?
Click me


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks good that is one of my favorite kits..
looks just like this other guys car I know..


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

bad ass! simply bad ass. the "stealth" look is tight what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

your car looks good


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *bad ass! simply bad ass. the "stealth" look is tight what kind of wheels are those? *


Motegi Roja ( gun metal )


----------



## AnthMC (Jan 4, 2003)

I liike that body kit... I'm not looking for anything too fancy when I decide to put mine on, but I like that... nice and to the point lol. Check out http://www.grounddynamics.com for more body kits and misc stuff.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

that kit in picture above looks quite dodgy, nothing lines up and its not even on both sides, makes teh car look cheap.


----------

